# BDO Darts World Championship (Lakeside)



## Nicky1970 (Jan 7, 2012)

Started today. Martin Adams is through and currently watching the O'Shea v West match, a much tighter match.


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2012)

Just cant get into it Nicky personally, I compare the two that and PDC and when i watch BDO I think i can do better lol.

I love the way Mitchell came out mind you with a toy dog and covered in pink


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 7, 2012)

> Just cant get into it Nicky personally, I compare the two that and PDC and when i watch BDO I think i can do better lol.



Snap. And is it my imagination that the crowd is more subdued than at the Ally Pally?

The BDO has gone downhill since all the decent players defected to the PDC. Things might start to improve now there's been a mass clearout at board level ...

Still think that Adams is a gutless wonder for not switching to the big boys game.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 7, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Snap. And is it my imagination that the crowd is more subdued than at the Ally Pally?
> 
> The BDO has gone downhill since all the decent players defected to the PDC. Things might start to improve now there's been a mass clearout at board level ...
> 
> Still think that Adams is a gutless wonder for not switching to the big boys game.


I've always thought the same too.  Although I notice the coverage isn't exclusive to BBC this year.

Since Adams is now a director(?) of BDO I suspect he couldn't really go to the other side and I get the feeling that he was getting preferential treatment in the BDO.  I assume he was worried that he would just be another player in the PDC, rather then being the top player (I don't necessairly mean being #1 seed).

It's a shame that BDO didn't allow itself to be taken over by the PDC.


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Snap. And is it my imagination that the crowd is more subdued than at the Ally Pally?
> 
> The BDO has gone downhill since all the decent players defected to the PDC. Things might start to improve now there's been a mass clearout at board level ...
> 
> Still think that Adams is a gutless wonder for not switching to the big boys game.



Yeah Nicky it is, I really dont care who wins this, but of course theres some avid fans out there who aint as fickle as me


----------



## FM001 (Jan 7, 2012)

Steff said:


> Just cant get into it Nicky personally, I compare the two that and PDC and when i watch BDO I think i can do better lol.




Having been spoiled by the excellent coverage that Sky do with the PDC events the Lakeside is a big disappointment.  The stage is naff, the announcers are naff and the commentary with Tony Green is also naff

naff said


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2012)

toby said:


> Having been spoiled by the excellent coverage that Sky do with the PDC events the Lakeside is a big disappointment.  The stage is naff, the announcers are naff and the commentary with Tony Green is also naff
> 
> naff said



The only  thing to shine so far this afternoon  is Bobbys jewellery


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 7, 2012)

> I've always thought the same too. Although I notice the coverage isn't exclusive to BBC this year.



Who else is showing it?



> I get the feeling that he was getting preferential treatment in the BDO. I assume he was worried that he would just be another player in the PDC, rather then being the top player (I don't necessairly mean being #1 seed).



Granted, he's only been a director since last August. TBF, I think there's been a fair amount of politics going on. For example Adams has snubbed the Worls Grand Slam of Darts when other BDO players have competed, perhaps he didn't wish to relinquish the England captaincy?


----------



## FM001 (Jan 7, 2012)

Steff said:


> The only  thing to shine so far this afternoon  is Bobbys jewellery





As always

During the PDC world champs Bristow was saying Bobby's lad is a terrific dart player and could make it big time on the dart circuit, apparently he isn't interested in playing professionally and just plays for fun, sure Eric said he practises with Colin Lloyd and beats him everytime.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 7, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Who else is showing it?
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, he's only been a director since last August. TBF, I think there's been a fair amount of politics going on. For example Adams has snubbed the Worls Grand Slam of Darts when other BDO players have competed, perhaps he didn't wish to relinquish the England captaincy?



The board got rid of Olly Croft last year who has been a major stumbling block to the two organisations merging, he was the one that flatly declined Barry Hearn's offer to buy the BDO and unify the two.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 7, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Who else is showing it?...


ESPN have some coverage


----------



## FM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Darryl Fitton getting beat 3-1 was a big shock.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 8, 2012)

> Darryl Fitton getting beat 3-1 was a big shock



Yes,  it was. Mind you, only caught the highlights late last night. 

Thought Steve Douglas played a blinder against 5th seed Gary Robson.


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Yes,  it was. Mind you, only caught the highlights late last night.
> 
> Thought Steve Douglas played a blinder against 5th seed Gary Robson.



Is he out then Gary?


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 8, 2012)

> Is he out then Gary?



Yes, Gar's out. Whitewashed.


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

Well Scotty2Hotty made it through..Unlucky Boulton he gave it his best shot


----------



## FM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Steff said:


> Well Scotty2Hotty made it through..Unlucky Boulton he gave it his best shot





See Scot is favourite to win, thought Adams would have been.


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

That lad who made his debut jonno was good, took his time to get his winning double but he won nevertheless


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 9, 2012)

on the subject of darts - does anyone remember http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHnBppccI0o


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

caffeine_demon said:


> on the subject of darts - does anyone remember http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHnBppccI0o



yer it wernt very funny and did alot of damage to darts as a whole


----------



## ypauly (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't wait till you lot get interested in crown green bowls lol


----------



## FM001 (Jan 9, 2012)

caffeine_demon said:


> on the subject of darts - does anyone remember http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHnBppccI0o




It was a funny sketch and  reflective to the game of darts at that particular time, remember well the likes of Wilson & Bristow holding darts in one hand and a cigarette in the other, after every throw they'd be swigging from a pint of beer


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

toby said:


> It was a funny sketch and  reflective to the game of darts at that particular time, remember well the likes of Wilson & Bristow holding darts in one hand and a cigarette in the other, after every throw they'd be swigging from a pint of beer



I remember TV darts when it was done properly - on a Yorkshire board! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOlEYNlSZ44


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by caffeine_demon
> on the subject of darts - does anyone remember http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHnBppccI0o
> 
> yer it wernt very funny and did alot of damage to darts as a whole



Couldn't agree more Steff.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 10, 2012)

Currently watching a 1986 match (Blackthorn Masters) between Bristow and Lazarenko ... they're enjoying a beer.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 10, 2012)

> I remember TV darts when it was done properly - on a Yorkshire board!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOlEYNlSZ44



Awesome.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 11, 2012)

Tonight's game between Hankey v Waites should be interesting, you'd have to go with Scott going by Ted's recent form.

Annoyed that this isn't shown live and will have to wait for highlights at 11.20, coverage is on ESPN but refuse to pay extra for this on top of Sky sports package, is there any live streams available on the net


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2012)

toby said:


> Tonight's game between Hankey v Waites should be interesting, you'd have to go with Scott going by Ted's recent form.
> 
> Annoyed that this isn't shown live and will have to wait for highlights at 11.20, coverage is on ESPN but refuse to pay extra for this on top of Sky sports package, is there any live streams available on the net



did the big lad robbie green?


he was 3 -1 down


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2012)

Toby if you wanna see it that badly live then use first row its wat i used to watch darts and i passed the link to mark to.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 11, 2012)

Steff said:


> Toby if you wanna see it that badly live then use first row its wat i used to watch darts and i passed the link to mark to.




I'll have a look thanks Steff, Green was beat 4-1 by Harms


----------



## FM001 (Jan 12, 2012)

toby said:


> Tonight's game between Hankey v Waites should be interesting, you'd have to go with Scott going by Ted's recent form.




Famous last words - Hankey beat Waites 4-3

Cracking game tonight with Adams and O'Shea going against each other, got to go with Martin although Tony won't give in without a fight.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 12, 2012)

> Cracking game tonight with Adams and O'Shea going against each other, got to go with Martin although Tony won't give in without a fight.



looking forward to that match. hopefully they'll be showing it at the pub where i'm playing darts tonight.


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2012)

good luck tonight nicky, my fella has a game tonight if they win they are 2 points from top...


----------



## FM001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Big upset last night with the Sliverback beating Wolfie 5-2, shame for Adams as he was looking for his third consecutive world title.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 13, 2012)

> Big upset last night with the Sliverback beating Wolfie 5-2, shame for Adams as he was looking for his third consecutive world title.



Adams was very sporting about it. Friends of mine who regularly attend Lakeside say Adams always has time for the fans, signing autographs, posing for photos. He's a real ambassador for the game.

On the night the best player won. Silverback played his socks off. We were  all routing for him in the pub last night. Quite fancy a O'shea V Hankey final, although Wesley Harms could prove the spanner in the works.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 13, 2012)

> good luck tonight nicky, my fella has a game tonight if they win they are 2 points from top...



Thanks ... won my game (just) and the our team the match. Think we're somewhere in the top four, haven't seen a results sheet in weeks!


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone heard about all the crap going around last night to do with anastacia in her game with trina, she has been accused of playing mind games, everyones going mad at whomever wrote it, seems someone is bitter she went PDC then came back to BDO

plus as if someone of trinas calibre would be effected by mind games


----------



## FM001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Steff said:


> Anyone heard about all the crap going around last night to do with anastacia in her game with trina, she has been accused of playing mind games, everyones going mad at whomever wrote it, seems someone is bitter she went PDC then came back to BDO
> 
> plus as if someone of trinas calibre would be effected by mind games




Not heard anything


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 14, 2012)

> Quite fancy a O'shea V Hankey final, although Wesley Harms could prove the spanner in the works



Famous last words.

Great to see Silverback make the final but he'll have to up his game to overcome Kist. 

Shame Hankey had to spit his dummy out. He lost fair and square. Hope he gets over himself ahead of the PDC tour.





> Anyone heard about all the crap going around last night to do with anastacia in her game with trina, she has been accused of playing mind games, everyones going mad at whomever wrote it, seems someone is bitter she went PDC then came back to BDO



I haven't heard anything. It doesn't surprise me there's always going to be a small minded type with a large mouth attached to an organisation the size of the BDO. FWIW, I think the stint in the PDC - effectively a men's league - has probably helped Anastasia's game and so I'm not surprised she won the title.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 15, 2012)

New is Hankey is coming over to the PDC after a bust up with the BDO prior to the semi-finals, they make the players who reach this stage sign contracts stipulating they can't leave the BDO for 12 months, Hankey wouldn't sign and refused to play and it was only when the officials backed down that he decided to play.

Rumour is Fitton Winstanley Waites and possibly O'Shea could soon be following Hankey.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 15, 2012)

The intersting thing I saw pop up in my facebook was this: http://www.pdc.tv/page/NewsdeskDetail/0,,10180~2577909,00.html



> THE Professional Darts Corporation can confirm that the four semi-finalists of the 2012 Lakeside Championship will be offered two-year Tour Cards to compete on the PDC circuit.
> 
> The BDO has issued a written notice to release without penalty a player from his Playing Agreement with them and therefore the PDC is able to confirm that any of the four players who wish to take up a place on the PDC's ?5m professional circuit are entitled to do so upon notification being made to the PDC by 12pm on Wednesday January 18.
> 
> At this time, the full list of Tour Card holders for 2012 will be announced with the remaining places allocated to Q School, which begins the following day at the Barnsley Metrodome to complete the total number of 128.


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah saw that on my other halfs facebook, why would they block them lol im sure they will be glad to get rid of hankey


----------



## FM001 (Jan 15, 2012)

5-2 down and can't see the Silverback getting back into the game


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

toby said:


> 5-2 down and can't see the Silverback getting back into the game



6-2 now

same here think he is beaten


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

toby said:


> 5-2 down and can't see the Silverback getting back into the game





Steff said:


> 6-2 now
> 
> same here think he is beaten



Well I would like to think we have spurred him on Toby lol, Shea has come back brilliantyl


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

Ah well 
Just to strong for O shea in the end but a real battle so well done to both


----------



## FM001 (Jan 15, 2012)

It was a good come back Steff and could have been a different result had he not miscalculated his 112 checkout, sure to see loads more of Kist over the next few years.


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

toby said:


> It was a good come back Steff and could have been a different result had he not miscalculated his 112 checkout, sure to see loads more of Kist over the next few years.



I like the way he does the fish thing with his mouth lol


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 15, 2012)

gutted for Tony
well done The Lipstick

Thanks to Steff, MarkT & Toby for sharing ... anyone up for a fantasy league (no money, we're all fans)


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> gutted for Tony
> well done The Lipstick
> 
> Thanks to Steff, MarkT & Toby for sharing ... anyone up for a fantasy league (no money, we're all fans)



Wahay man ..Nicky if theres a dart board in the pub at oxford il throw a few arrows with you?


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 16, 2012)

> Wahay man ..Nicky if theres a dart board in the pub at oxford il throw a few arrows with you?



be bringing my arrows with me


----------



## FM001 (Jan 16, 2012)

Steff said:


> Wahay man ..Nicky if theres a dart board in the pub at oxford il throw a few arrows with you?





Nicky1970 said:


> be bringing my arrows with me






Is sky sports covering this match


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 16, 2012)

> Is sky sports covering this match



No perhaps we could film it with my mobile?


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 16, 2012)

This is just about the funniest description of Ted Hankey I have ever come across.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...fections-in-darts-cold-war.html#disqus_thread


----------



## Mark T (Jan 16, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> gutted for Tony
> well done The Lipstick
> 
> Thanks to Steff, MarkT & Toby for sharing ... anyone up for a fantasy league (no money, we're all fans)


Unfortunately it's been 10 years since I last played darts properly - so I suspect I'll be out matched rather easily


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> be bringing my arrows with me



okie doke me 2


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 16, 2012)

> Unfortunately it's been 10 years since I last played darts properly - so I suspect I'll be out matched rather easily



By fantasy darts, I mean each forum member participating would be assigned a player (name drawn from hat) and points allocated after each match.

For the Premier League, 8 forum members could take part. They'd be no prize for the winner, just a nice glowy smug feeling.



> okie doke me 2



Cool. Looking forward to our match!


----------



## Mark T (Jan 16, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> By fantasy darts, I mean each forum member participating would be assigned a player (name drawn from hat) and points allocated after each match.
> 
> For the Premier League, 8 forum members could take part. They'd be no prize for the winner, just a nice glowy smug feeling.
> ...


Sounds cool, I'm in


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

Shame it didnt happen but not to say it cant in future

what u doing in april Nicky?


----------



## Mark T (Jan 29, 2012)

Since the premier league of darts starts soon, was anyone up for Nicky's proposed fantasy league?

I'm quite happy to take part, and if we don't have enough people we can always have more then one person each


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Since the premier league of darts starts soon, was anyone up for Nicky's proposed fantasy league?
> 
> I'm quite happy to take part, and if we don't have enough people we can always have more then one person each



yeah count me in


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 30, 2012)

Steff said:


> yeah count me in



Needless to state I'm up for it ... 

I'll start a seperate thread for it over the next couple of days


----------



## Steff (Jan 30, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Needless to state I'm up for it ...
> 
> I'll start a seperate thread for it over the next couple of days



Excellent cant wait


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 30, 2012)

> Shame it didnt happen but not to say it cant in future
> 
> what u doing in april Nicky?



Are you referring to the London meet? Hopefully I'll be there but need a firm date soon.


----------



## Steff (Jan 30, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Are you referring to the London meet? Hopefully I'll be there but need a firm date soon.



lol yeah I am i aint to sure but we were thinking the 14th Nicky, but like i said like to let Alan have the final decsion x


----------



## Mark T (Jan 30, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't recall the Wetherspoons we met up in as having a dart board


----------



## Steff (Jan 30, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Unfortunately I don't recall the Wetherspoons we met up in as having a dart board



Ah yes thats right, ive checked and also been told by someone that Weatherspoons dont have dartboards, nicky could you get one in your rucksack love?


----------

